
CDC Confirms That a Coronavirus Death Occurred on Feb. 6 in Santa Clara County - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/us/santa-clara-county-coronavirus-death.html
======
chmaynard
From the article: "Tissue samples were sent to Atlanta for testing in mid-
March, but the results confirming the coronavirus did not come back until
Tuesday."

It took the CDC over a month to test the samples?

------
tomohawk
This puts US patient 0 in CA no later than mid January.

Meanwhile, at about that time, the WHO was still denying there was a problem
and was still acting as a relay for CCP' misleading statements.

[https://www.statnews.com/2020/01/23/who-declines-to-
declare-...](https://www.statnews.com/2020/01/23/who-declines-to-declare-
china-virus-outbreak-a-global-health-emergency/)

